# TEAM BASS XTREME 2016 CHAMPIONSHIP



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Please note the 2016 TBX championship date has changed. New date October 1,& 2. Please make note of this. Thanks for the great response i have received about the mahoning division so far. Please contact me if you want to pay in advance for the season. Remember you receive a double draw at each event if you pay for the season, in full. Thanks again.....330-760-18two0


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

BASSINONE said:


> Hey guys. Please note the 2016 TBX championship date has changed. New date October 1,& 2. Please make note of this. Thanks for the great response i have received about the mahoning division so far. Please contact me if you want to pay in advance for the season. Remember you receive a double draw at each event if you pay for the season, in full. Thanks again.....330-760-18two0[/QU


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

BASSINONE said:


> Hey guys. Please note the 2016 TBX championship date has changed. New date October 1,& 2. Please make note of this. Thanks for the great response i have received about the mahoning division so far. Please contact me if you want to pay in advance for the season. Remember you receive a double draw at each event if you pay for the season, in full. Thanks again.....330-760-18two0







BASSINONE said:


> Hey guys. Please note the 2016 TBX championship date has changed. New date October 1,& 2. Please make note of this. Thanks for the great response i have received about the mahoning division so far. Please contact me if you want to pay in advance for the season. Remember you receive a double draw at each event if you pay for the season, in full. Thanks again.....330-760-18two0


Hey guys, go check out the mahoning division page of team bass xtreme. We have 2 new sponsors for 2016, Fishermans Central, and Lewis & Wright bass fishing tech. Also remember entrys are limited to first 50 boats. I have tons of calls everyday, and money being sent dailey. For membership, fill out forms on web site, and send them in. Don't miss your chance to win a new boat, and stay local all season. Tight lines to all......


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Where do we send membership and payment?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Completed memberships forms and fees can be sent to

Team Bass Xtreme, LLC
6595 Saylor Ct.
Canal Winchester , Ohio 43110


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Where can I find costs for the tournaments or how much to send? Is there a way to pay online? Do we have to pay for every tournament or just the membership to be locked in as one of the 50 boats? Some of these questions were already asked and have not been addressed yet.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

OhioBass12 said:


> Where can I find costs for the tournaments or how much to send? Is there a way to pay online? Do we have to pay for every tournament or just the membership to be locked in as one of the 50 boats? Some of these questions were already asked and have not been addressed yet.


The cost is 165.00 per event, includes big bass pot. Paid membership is just that, you become a member. To make sure you are one of the top 50, you pay for season. Membership is paid online, entry fees are sent to me. pm me for the address. Check out the web site, most questions will be answered there. Thanks....


----------

